# Firemouth + Oscar?



## LSBoost

Does anyone keep a firemouth cichlid with their oscar? Are they good tankmate? According to some sources on the internet they are good tankmate. I want some real experience please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## adam79

I kept a firemouth with my O for a few years. I never had any issues. IMO, firemouths are a very versatile fish and have great personality and behavior to boot.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner

I've had both for almost a year.

The pros - The FM is gorgeous. If I didn't know better I'd think it was a reef fish. He can hold his own against the O (I've seen him chase the O across the tank). It's a quirky, funny, interesting critter.










The cons - Until this last week he spent 90% of his time in a cave or hiding somewhere. I added 3 SDs and he decided to come out and chase them. A lot of people who keep FMs say they're shy. I have no idea if the change in my FM is temporary or not. It wouldn't surprise me if he gets bored with herding Silver Dollars and returns to his cave.

If you want a social cichlid that's known to get along with an Oscar, the Convict is your man. LOTS of people mix them. Some say it's the second most personable cichlid next to the Oscar. Just don't get two.


----------



## Dj823cichild

Great color Tiktaalik :thumb:


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner

Thanks DJ. I don't want to sound like I'm bashing Firemouths. I've grown very attached to Salinger.










It's just that a lot of the time he's more like a tie-dyed pleco than a cichlid. I figure that's his business. He doesn't exist to entertain me. This is a familiar sight.










Ornery Firemouth from :45 - 1:00


----------



## Dj823cichild

Sorry to hear that. Yeah some fish can get boring and you lose intrest in them after a while. I hope he gets more energy and becomes more brave to excite you


----------



## adam79

I've found firemouths to be much more out going when kept in groups. They display interesting social behavior with their conspecifics. Many consider them to be eartheaters of Central America.


----------



## LSBoost

Thanks for sharing guys/gals. I know a single convict will work but I just don't like them as much. Now I will have to push the stocking limit of my 100gallon


----------



## Dj823cichild

You will work it out Boost! I know you got skills bro. I was out the LFS and they had a convict in there that was missing and eye. I asked the guy wasup with that and he was like I thought it would look cool. I said yo your cruel man take him out. But I hope you work things out with your tank good luck my friend! :thumb:


----------



## LSBoost

Thanks.. Getting a pair of firemouth tomorrow.


----------



## Dj823cichild

Pics please


----------



## Chiquita

I just tried a firemouth with my oscar and he chased it like crazy. It just depends on your oscars personality. I love firemouths. But it can work.


----------



## LSBoost

I know when you first introduce a fish to the oscar he will try to eat it. This happened to my SD, Tinfoil and Severums. The tinfoil was like 3 time the size of the oscar at the time. Anyways things always settle down. At least with my oscar.


----------



## Dj823cichild

Did you get the firemouths Boost?


----------



## LSBoost

Yea I did, they're only about 2 inches long but I have my way of introducing them to my oscar tank. Luckily so far so good. The oscar don't even notice them. These are the pictures of just one of the two. The other one have more color on the top fin but I can't get it to come out of the dark cave.


























Here's the oscar. Almost 8 inches now.


----------



## Chiquita

Nice looiking oscar, Im glad it worked out. :dancing:


----------



## LSBoost

Thanks, It's a really nice fish comparing to a few months back when it was little. Even though I haven't tried it, I think it will even live with feeder fish. :lol: It's still aggressive toward me but that's because it want me to feed it.


----------



## Dj823cichild

:thumb: Looking good Boost. Let's hope Tiny doesn't eat them


----------

